# Sometimes people listen



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good job, twyla. You must have a nice way of communicating with your neighbor. I'm glad the dog's life will be better because of your help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla you did such a great series of educational moments with your neighbor. I am sure that she will be happier with her dog over her lifetime from the benefit of your gentle guidance. Bulldogs aren't an easy breed.

It is nice when people listen and do the right thing as a result of your suggestions. I have a student right now with a 16 week old husky puppy. His dad didn't think they needed a class for this pup since they have had dogs in the past. I am happy to say that the son prevailed and that dad will be going to the first two weeks of a beginner class at an obedience club while my student finishes his class with me. Their previous dog was a yorkie, a very different set of things to deal with than for a husky (who has been eating moldings and chewing shoes, etc so far).


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great job! Your neighbour and her new friend are all the better for it!




zooeysmom said:


> Good job, twyla. You must have a nice way of communicating with your neighbor. I'm glad the dog's life will be better because of your help.


I was thinking the same thing, twyla must have really good communication skills and a way with people. It is not easy to approach people about these things, as many times people are not receptive or appreciative. I am sure her listening to you and heeding your advice had a lot to do with how you delivered the it. 

:good:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You are a good friend and neighbor! It is good she is listening to you and that she cares enough about her dog to do what is right!

I have a gentleman neighbor that had a little poodle mix named Tami (one of Molly's nicest friends!) that was obese and although me and all the other 'old biddies' kept telling him he was "Loving her to death" he would not restrict or change her diet one bit! She ended up having a huge fatty tumor develop between her chest and legs... and even after an expensive surgery to remove it, and the warning that if he didn't put her on a diet, it would contribute to the tumor reappearing.......well he didn't listen and Tami not only got another tumor, but developed heart and liver problems and he ended up having to euthanize her just 3 months later. Yeah, he "Loved her to death"...........so sad when they don't listen to good advice!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

twyla said:


> ... poor thing had a facial yeast infection along with both ears, I mentioned as much when she brought the dog home also mentioned that she should take care in hot weather due to health issues related to the breed.
> My neighbor hasn't had a dog for many years but she did take the dog immediately to the vet as a result Lola the bulldog is being treated for the yeast infection...


So glad you used enough tact that she didn't blow you off and actually responded. I had a pug that I had to ultimately have PTS because he developed an unbreakable cycle of "staph infection --> antibiotics -->yeast infection --> antifungals --> staph" (and so forth). We fought it with a variety of topical and systemic meds for a year or two with no success. It was 25 years ago, and he was my first dog...I'll always feel a bit guilty for not going to the vet sooner. Your neighbor is lucky to have you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Twyla, so nice to know you care about your neighbor and her new dog .


----------

